# Stahls? Anyone a dealers? Questions



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a dealer through Transfer Express but I ran across the Stahls website and I like their prices a lot better. 
Does anyone have a dealer account with Stahls? Can anyone give me their opinion on Transfer Express vs Stahls? 

I'm also curious about the account types. What exactly is net 30? Is that a credit approval loan account? Do I just fill out the app with my tax id number and bank info and thats it I'm approved? 

I guess I'm not seeing detailed information about this kind of account. So if anyone can fill me in, I'd appreciate it!! 

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

here you can clearly see they are partners with Stahl's

its called Stahl's Transfer Express.. 

Transfer Express Inc. - Our Partners


by dealer you mean.. re-seller you have an account with them and buy their products right?? you don't actually sell the transfers to people you put them on your shirts and sell those.

but you have to go through the same process and set up a new account with stahl's just let them know you have a transfer express account


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Stahls doesn't do screen printing that I know of, just vinyl transfers. They also have a printer/cutter and can do decals for you. Transfer Express is Stahls Transfer Express and I think they are a division of the same company.


----------



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you know anything about the net 30 account?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

srhnglnn said:


> Do you know anything about the net 30 account?


No. Net 30 means (I think) order now and pay in 30 days. But I think you have to be an established customer before they will let you do that. I could be wrong of course, but I wouldn't offer credit to a new customer.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I know it has to do with a credit account.. they have to pull your credit and approve you so you can basically "charge stuff" and pay within the 30 days or COD (cash on delivery)

with the regular account you don't have to go through the background checks of your banks and references..


----------



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

I uploaded a custom design to get an estimate for window decals. When a Stahls rep emailed me my quote, it had a dealer # ubove my company name. 

The credit line will help me. But I don't have the best credit score. I don't have a lot of extra money to use for my business. The credit line will help with materials I need and give me some flexibility while my profit builds.


----------



## srhnglnn (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention... 
When I went to "my account" on the Stahls website is showed a $2500. credit limit. What's that all about?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, we are all called "dealers" but basically because we use their products for our own products.. I don't think you can buy unless you are.. 

Basically, what you need to do is charge 100% for the order don't do 50/50 .. check what your expenses are going to be and make sure you get the money first don't get the materials until you have the money (cleared check, paypal, cash) in hand first 

come up with a disclaimer with your invoices so that you don't have to worry about losing money..like a cancellation policy etc etc..

use their money to pay for the products not your own.


----------

